# Making the world beautiful...



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

one mantle at a time.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tomorrow we built the corbeled brackets and get that big mamma in the house.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah always gotta like a job like that:whistling....anyway how heavy are those stone?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Looks like a fun job!


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a big improvement.
How do you know how much brick you can remove from the center of a wall without having any problems with the brick above?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Moneypit said:


> Looks like its going to be a big improvement.
> How do you know how much brick you can remove from the center of a wall without having any problems with the brick above?


It was built with type N and it's just a veneer.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

wazez said:


> Ah always gotta like a job like that:whistling....anyway how heavy are those stone?


Stone is about 700 lbs. Me and me 130 lb helper are going and try to get that thing in the house today.


----------



## Red 5 (Aug 25, 2007)

The saw marks don't appear too dusty. Did you wet cut the wall or did you some sort of dust vacuum?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

wow-that's a lot of weight projecting from the wall. has a large stone like that been known to pull out the upper wall?

hope you post a completed picture-that's a beautiful piece of stone.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Red 5 said:


> The saw marks don't appear too dusty. Did you wet cut the wall or did you some sort of dust vacuum?


Put the shop vac outside and ran a 25' hose inside. Just held in front of the saw. I'd say we got 85% of the dust.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Today


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Tomorrow we should finish jacking it and slide her right in....should.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen 3 story houses lifted in that exact same manner.:thumbup:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

CJ,
There is a guy in the business section named Heritage that needs your help. :thumbsup:

I think you take these jobs for nothing just so you can post pictures about them. 

Nice work.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would still be nervous about that much weight. Have you considered something like 3-18" light angle iron tabs placed on top of the slab, with the leg vertical into the space between the brick?


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> It was built with type N and it's just a veneer.


I'm sorry CJKarl, can you explain a little more? I thought the weight of the bricks above where you cut for the mantel might have been an issue. The reason I ask is because the owner of a building I just bricked wants to know if I can remove some brick in the middle of the wall, and replace it with a " P " made of brick. The area would be about 6' x 6'. It has the weight of maybe 10' of brick above it.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't see a problem with the weight. It appears to be about 12-14 inches of stone. Approximately 4 inches will be supported completely and the corble will extend the support out an additional 5-6 inches in three spots. almost half the stone will be setting on brick. 

The brick above should easily be heavy enough to "hold down" the new mantle. By properly cleaning out the opening,as the picture shows, the new stone will seat evenly and deeply into the shelf. A little extra time with a margin trowel to ensure the bed joints are completely filled and put a support stick to allow the mortar to set up will finish this remodel quite nicely.

I say it is all about compressive strength which is where masonry is the strongest. 

I am now creating a new account to create a dead end for the ensuing criminal investigation that is sure to follow the unfotunate collapse of the insanely heavy mantle.:w00t:

Once again nicely done.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Money pit,
A simple rule of thumb is not to put your hand under something heavier than your skin can resist compression. 

An opening in a brick wall such as a window normally has a lintle to support the brick above it. This lintle does not have to support all the brick above the opening, but rather the brick in a triangular area above the window with all three sides of the triangle being the same length.

I hope this makes sense. The only other force that comes into play is outward thrust of the legs of the triangle. If the outward force exceeded the structural strength of the masonry edges, then the opening collapses because the edges gave away. 

Arches are an excellent example of how the downward forces are transfered to the supporting legs of an arch. Precaution needs to be taken that the legs of an arch do not buckle out and allow the whole thing to collapse. Structural arches are calculated by engineers all the time. 

It is possible this example has not been throughly evaluated by a structual engineer, but CJkarl has extensive hands on experience that allows him to have a high degree of confidence in his construction. My limited view of the project and even more limited experience suggest he is correct in his estimations.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

dakzaag said:


> I don't see a problem with the weight. It appears to be about 12-14 inches of stone. Approximately 4 inches will be supported completely and the corble will extend the support out an additional 5-6 inches in three spots. almost half the stone will be setting on brick.
> 
> The brick above should easily be heavy enough to "hold down" the new mantle. By properly cleaning out the opening,as the picture shows, the new stone will seat evenly and deeply into the shelf. A little extra time with a margin trowel to ensure the bed joints are completely filled and put a support stick to allow the mortar to set up will finish this remodel quite nicely.
> 
> ...



dakzaag gets it. :notworthy EXACTLY the situation here.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That is one gorgeous hunk of rock. :thumbsup:

Just wondering, how will you clean up the tool marks on the front edge? Or will you just leave them?


----------

